# Numéro de série - iPad 2



## ToMacLaumax (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde,
Est-il normal que le numéro de série de mon iPad 2 ne soit composé que de lettres ?

Je n'ai donc aucun chiffres dans mon numéro de série !

Une idée ? 

Merci.


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Le S/N de l'iPad 2 est composé de 12 caractères alpha-numériques, et il arrive qu'il ne soit composé que de lettres alphabétiques.

Pour connaître les informations contenues dans ton S/N, consulte ce site : http://www.chipmunk.nl/klantenservice/applemodel.html

EDIT : 12 caractères au lieu de 11


----------



## ToMacLaumax (10 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
ok, merci pour l'info.

Mon numéro de série est composé de 12 lettres.


----------



## bambougroove (10 Mai 2011)

ToMacLaumax a dit:


> Mon numéro de série est composé de 12 lettres.


Yes, le mien aussi ... je rectifie mon précédent message


----------



## bedipeterson (10 Juillet 2014)

j'ai trouvé ça chez apple

https://selfsolve.apple.com/agreementWarrantyDynamic.do?newid=y


----------

